# Fred Olsen Lines - Black Prince



## Aldino Peres (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
i am the nephew of Maria Alice Peres Vilaça who work of several boats in diferent companies and the last in wich she worked before retirement was the companie Fred Olsen Lines on Black Prince boat.
If there is anyone registered in Ship Nostalgia who wants to remember the good travel and companionship, just post.

Cordially
Aldino Peres


----------

